# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رنکینگ دانشگاه های ایران در جهان

## Ahmad-Rp

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستای گلم

دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر اولین دانشگاه ایران با تولید 2090 مقاله و 4/8 درصد از شاخص (10% top) PP با رتبه 357 و رتبه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف 370، تربیت مدرس 423، تهران 454 و علوم پزشکی تهران 497 است.

و داشنگاه تهران بزرگترین دانشگاه اسلامی ایران است 

و از لحاظ علوم پایه ( ریاضیات محس - علوم فیزیک و ... ) در رتبه نخست ایستاده

----------


## joozef

رییس دانشگاه استنفورد آمریکا (جز 5 دانشگاه برتر جهان) :بهترین دانشگاه در جهان ; در جهان ; که مهندسین برق را در مقطع لیسانس پرورش میدهد، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در تهران است ...

----------


## kinghossein1

> رییس دانشگاه استنفورد آمریکا (جز 5 دانشگاه برتر جهان) :بهترین دانشگاه در جهان ; در جهان ; که مهندسین برق را در مقطع لیسانس پرورش میدهد، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در تهران است ...



از درون متلاشی شدم....

----------


## mahmoud.n

> رییس دانشگاه استنفورد آمریکا (جز 5 دانشگاه برتر جهان) :بهترین دانشگاه در جهان ; در جهان ; که مهندسین برق را در مقطع لیسانس پرورش میدهد، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در تهران است ...


این که شریف دانشجویای برق قوی تربیت میکنه قبول 
ولی ببین تو کشوری که نابغه ترین بچه هاش میرن رشته برق مثلن میخواد برترین دانشجوهاش دانشجویان مکانیک باشن
اگه باز یه دهه خز بشه همه ی رتبه های زیر 100 برن عمران ، باز اونوخ میشه بهترین دانشگاه جهان که دانشجو عمران پرورش میده

----------

